

How I “hacked” the OnePlus reservation system - JacobCooper
https://medium.com/@JakeCooper/how-i-hacked-the-oneplus-reservation-system-120ea1a7ad82

======
Zekio
I'm around number 18k and I haven't even shared my link with anyone yet xD

------
bradmeister1
Lulz

